# Power acoustik area 51 amp



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I put in a lift kit on one of my friends cars and he gave me one for doing it,does anyone have the specs on this amp?is it a decent amp?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

model number might help


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

not that great of an amp. The models i found were a 600x1 rms, and a 300x1. 
Priced around 100-150 dollars


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that things goofy as hell lookin


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 24 2007, 01:06 PM~8379953
> *not that great of an amp. The models i found were a 600x1 rms, and a 300x1.
> Priced around 100-150 dollars
> 
> ...


the one i got looks different,older model im guessing...the only thing i found on the back was 1200x2 ill grab a model # tonight


----------

